# Barkley, My Faithful Friend and Companion



## CarolinaCasey

Oh Anne, I am so, so sorry. Barkley was such a special boy and an inspiration to other owners and dogs going through chemotherapy. He was so incredibly lucky to have found his way to you and your family. 

God Speed Barkley, Run Free.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Goodbye Barkley. No one could wish for a better friend or braver boy.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

​


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne, what a wonderful, wonderful tribute. I am so blessed to have known that sweet curly boy. His picture will stay displayed front and center on our refrig... right alongside the grandkids. Godspeed sweet Barkley!


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God speed Barkley. You left your love with a very loving family. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## moverking

Noooooo, Anne, we've lost another heart dog and my heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry and so sad that he's gone. But you stood by your boy every minute of every day with love, compassion, and devotion...to the last minute.
Holding you close and sending you peace...


----------



## BeauShel

Ann,
I am so sorry for your loss of Barkley. He was such a cute and handsome curly boy. Such a brave fighter until the end. I can imagine the fun he is having with your Beau and all the other pups at the bridge running free of pain. But your pain has just began. May your memories help to heal that pain in the coming days. Those pictures have to help, they made me smile. Love his curly fur. 

Run Free Sweet Barkley!!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, I am so sorry Ann. Barkley was one heck of a fighter, and it sure sounds like he found the perfect partner with you and your family.

Godspeed, Barkley.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad Barkley had so many wonderful years with you, though, and that he's no longer in any pain or anything.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I am incredibly sorry for your loss of Barkley. Your tribute to him brought tears to my eyes and streaming down my cheeks. You gave him so much happiness these last years...gifts to him, since he was already "slated" by his previous owner.....and I can tell how much joy he has given you in return. You did what was best for Barkley...no matter how incredibly difficult it must have been....you're last gift to him. I pray that his wonderful memories help you and your family through this most difficult time.


----------



## Dreammom

Ohhh Ann, my deepest sympathies to you. 

Godspeed beautiful Barkley....


----------



## Debles

Anne , what a beautiful tribute to your beloved boy.Tears are streaming down my face because so many of us know the heartbreak you are feeling and how hard you and Barkley fought. He was an amazing boy. Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Run free sweet boy, your time on earth is done. Job accomplished, well done my doggie friend you were loved and returned that love.


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Barkley. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry Anne. You fought the good fight and it was time. You gave him so many years and so much love. Be at peace, Barkley is.


----------



## coppers-mom

i am so heartbroken to read this. I was hoping for more good time for you and your curly boy.

I can picture him in his t-shirt and the convertible. It's a good picture and makes me smile through the tears.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Wow. I was so hoping for another miracle for Barkley. I love his curly hair. He fought a brave battle, but sadly, one that he could not win. Thank you for rescuing him and filling his later years with so much love. I bet he and Beau are having a blast together. Play hard, Barkley, and keep close watch over your family.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Anne....what a beautiful tribute to your very special boy Barkley. I am so very sorry for your loss and pain. He went through so much in his life time, and was so fortunate to have you and your family to love and care so deeply for him. he is now at peace with the Angels, free from any more pain....ever. You are all in my thoughts and prayers for strength and for healing in this terrible loss. Godspeed beautiful Barkley, you are so dearly loved.


----------



## janine

So sorry for your loss, RIP sweet Barkley.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Run Free Mr. Barkley, you are in my prayers.


----------



## twinny41

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Barkley. Wonderful tribute to a wonderful friend.


----------



## Adriennelane

Goodbye Barkley. You were a special guy to your people. Be happy and painless and free, you beautiful boy.


----------



## otiss mummy

run free barkley ,you looked a very special boy xx


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh, Anne, - Oh, sweet, sweet Barkley, your struggle is now over - I am so, so sorry.........Words escape me.

_"you know"_


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry for your loss. You were great parents to Barkley giving him the loving care and attention he required. Run free Barkley.


----------



## kaysy

Oh Anne, so sorry for your loss. Run free of pain beautiful Barkley.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Anne, there is nothing to be said at the moment that will help to fill that gaping hole in your hearts today. Your sweet boy is released from a body that had failed him and is no longer in pain. That pain is now transferred to you and your husband for a while....until your memories make you smile instead of weep. I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed, Barkley, enjoy your angel wings.....


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Bless you for rescuing this wonderful boy.


----------



## PB&J

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne:

I am so very sorry about Barkley, but you did the right thing because you loved Barkley so much. I know how this feels. 
I had a bad feeling when I heard that Barkley wasn't doing well-he was ready to go greet all of our animals at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## paula bedard

Thank you for sharing your loving tribute to a wonderful Golden soul.

I'm so sorry that you had to lose another friend to that insidious disease. He sounds like a true joy to have known and I'm sure he's bringing that same joy to his new friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Retrievers Rock

I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully Barkley has found my Chloe, and they're running together, pain-free, at the Bridge.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Laurie

What a beautiful tribute to Barkley.....I'm so sorry for your loss....

RIP Sweet Barkley!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Barkley, you darling boy, you fought so hard to stay in the good life you found. I know how deeply you will be missed. My tears fall for you and your family today. I know the world is a little less joyful without your bright spirit. 

Your name will ride on Meggie's shoulders as she makes that survivor lap in two weeks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Cindy, how wonderful!!! Makes me cry all over again thinking of Meggie walking with Barkley's name on her shirt.


----------



## Merlins mom

What a beautiful tribute to Barkley. I'm so sorry for your loss. God speed you handsome boy.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. You all were strong for each other while going thru this and I pray that the rest and peace Barkley now experiences will be with you also.

Jennifer


----------



## C's Mom

My condolences on the loss of Barkley. Your moving tribute to him had me crying. Run free Barkley.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I am so so so sorry! It's never easy, regardless of hat we know is coming.

My deepest condolences, Run Free Barkley.


----------



## mainegirl

I am so sorry for you loss. I know you will need support and love and good thoughts, so here they come. hugs and prayers from us.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry you lost your Barkley. He sounds like such a very special dog and he fought so hard to stay with you. He was lucky to have found you and have your love.

Barkley, run softly at the bridge, whole and healthy once more. You are an inspiration to many.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

i am so sorry for your loss, what a loved pup. always in your heart


----------



## hotel4dogs

My heart just breaks for you. God Speed sweet Barkley.


----------



## booklady

What a very special dog who found (finally) a very special family. Run free and at peace, Barkley. Thoughts and prayers for strength and peace for your family.

When questions come up on the board about "can a rescue or older dog bond?" all we need to do is reference this thread.


----------



## desilu

My deepest sympathies in your time of loss . . . play hard at the Bridge, brave Barkley.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Sincerest condolescences to your family. I'm so very sorry. Take care of your hearts.


----------



## CrystalG

So sorry for your loss of Barkley. Sounds like he was a great friend. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Mad's Mom

What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful boy, it truly said how lucky you all were to find each other. I am so sorry for your loss, and will be thinking of you in the tough days ahead.

RIP Barkley, a much loved boy who brought such joy to your family.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear of Barkley's passing, he had a wonderful life with you


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It's very clear that Barkley lived in a world filled with love during his years with you. 

Godspeed sweet boy. Send my love to my girls... I have no doubt they will adore your curly locks!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## perdie

What an amazing tribute to a wonderful companion, gorgeouslooking fellow too with his curly wurly fur. Im sure you feel so lucky to have had him and he you, I hope your heart heals in time. xxx


----------



## honeysmum

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Barkley the love and devotion you have for him shines through in your posts and now your wonderful tribute to him,I hope the happy memories you have will help you through this very sad time.


----------



## LibertyME

my heart breaks for your loss......rest easy Barkley....


----------



## inge

I am so sorry for your loss...what a lovely tribute...


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry to hear about Barkley's passing. It's beyond painful to say goodbye to the purely good, purely bright best friends.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I am so sorry for you loss of your wonderful friend.


----------



## sameli102

I'm so sorry


----------



## cangolden

I'm so sorry for your loss. Barkley was a fighter and is now playing with all our golden friends and loved ones.


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful tribute to a very special boy. I am so sorry for your loss. May the wonderful memories you have bring you comfort during this difficult time. You will be in our prayers.

RIP Sweet Barkley


----------



## puddinhd58

Oh Ann... there are no words that haven't been spoken. More eloquently than I could ever do. 
My heart breaks for you and your family. 

Prayers and Hugs to you all..... 

Godspeed Barkley...


----------



## Karen519

*Thoughts and prayers*

MY thoughts are prayers are with you and your family, Anne, on your loss of Barkley!

Godspeed Barkley and chase after my Snobear, Gizmo, Mimi and Munchkin!!


----------



## goldensmum

Another bright star to light the night sky - so very for your loss of Barkley,

"AS MUCH AS I LOVED THE LIFE WE HAD AND ALL THE TIMES WE PLAYED
I WAS SO VERY TIRED AND KNEW MY TIME ON EARTH WOULD FADE
I SAW A WONDEROUS IMAGE THEN OF A PLACE THAT’S TROUBLE FREE
WHERE ALL OF US CAN MEET AGAIN TO SPEND ETERNITY

I SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL RAINBOW, AND ON THE OTHER SIDE
WERE MEADOWS RICH AND BEAUTIFUL – LUSH AND GREEN AND WIDE
AND RUNNING THROUGH THE MEADOWS AS FAR AS THE EYE COULD SEE
WERE ANIMALS OF EVERY SORT AS HEALTHY AS COULD BE
MY OWN TIRED, FAILING BODY WAS FRESHED AND HEALED AS NEW
AND I WANTED TO GO RUN WITH THEM, BUT I HAD SOMETHING LEFT TO DO.

I NEEDED TO REACH OUT TO YOU, TO TELL YOU I’M ALRIGHT
THAT THIS PLACE IS TRULY WONDERFUL, THEN A BRIGHT GLOW PIERCED THE NIGHT
TWAS THE GLOW OF MANY CANDLES SHINING BRIGHT AND STRONG AND BOLD
AND I KNEW THEN THAT IT HELD YOUR LOVE IN IT’S BRILLIANT SHADES OF GOLD

FOR ALTHOUGH WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
WE ARE STILL CONNECTED BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE
SO WHENEVER YOU NEED TO FIND ME, WE’RE NEVER FAR APART
IF YOU LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW AND LISTEN WITH YOUR HEART."


Run Free from pain, play with your new friends and sleep softly Barkley


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Crying for you and your family. (((((((((hugs)))))))) to you all. He was a wonderful boy.


----------



## Ruby'smom

so sorry to here about Barkley 
our thoughts and love are with you at this sad time 
sleep well Barkley xx


----------



## lgnutah

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Ann I am so sorry for your loss of Barkley. You gave him a wonderful happy life. You did all you could do for him and then some. Then when needed you gave him the ultimate gift. 

I know you and your family are hurting right now. I feel for your loss. Know he is running around at the bridge and now keeping his eye on you. 

Ann


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you all for your condolences from the bottom of my heart. This is so incredibly painful, but I know Barkley is now running free, healthy and happy, looking down on us and watching over us with our angel Beau. I was walking Toby very early this morning as storms were moving in from the south and it dawned on me that for the first time in 12 years I didn't have to worry about a thunderweenie pup. As I was reflecting on how we tried to help Beau and Barkley through storms I wasn't paying close attention to Toby, who was walking beside me. I looked down and noticed something in Toby's mouth. I immediately thought oh no, not roadkill again, but when I looked closer Toby had a tennis ball stuffed in his mouth. I took that as a sign Barkley had tossed that ball down from doggie heaven to Toby as a sign that life goes on and make the most of it. 



Meggie'sMom said:


> Barkley, you darling boy, you fought so hard to stay in the good life you found. I know how deeply you will be missed. My tears fall for you and your family today. I know the world is a little less joyful without your bright spirit.
> 
> Your name will ride on Meggie's shoulders as she makes that survivor lap in two weeks.


Cindy and Meggie, I am touched and honored by your heartfelt gesture in memory of our Barkley. It brings tears to my eyes. Thank you both and Meggie, I especially want to thank you for the inspiration you provide to all of us going down this cancer journey.


----------



## fostermom

I am out of town and came down to use the hotel's computer so that I could check on you and Barkley. I am so sorry. He was one lucky boy to have you in his life. Hugs to you. Rest in peace Barkley, you were dearly loved.


----------



## Hudson

Run free sweet Barkley, you fought so hard. R.I.P. 
Barkley would want to thankyou for giving him such a wonderful life, he was blessed to have such a caring family.
Thinking of you and so very sad to read this news.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning, Anne - wanted you to know that I am thinking about you, your hubby and dear Toby. The tennis ball thing made me cry - how sweet is that?

Anyway, just wanted to let you know you're in my thoughts and prayers during these very hard times, my dear friend. Give Toby an extra kiss right on his lips from Duke's momma, okay?


----------



## Willow52

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a handsome guy, love those curls! Godspeed dear Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love the tennis ball story and the fact that Meggie will carry Barkley's name and memory with her in two weeks.

He was a lovely boy. I've never seen a curly golden and just loved his locks. Only time will ease the pain, but you and your family (which of course includes Toby) will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I am so sorry to hear about Barkley. He was very lucky to have you.


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

I love your story about walking Toby and Barkley sending him a ball.

How strange it felt for Ken and I going for a walk with just Smooch, not her furry white companion, Snobear. However, like you, I know Snobear is in a better place, there was no hope and we wanted him to be free.

I think of him everyday, but Smooch helps me so much, I am doting on her and now with an 8 mo. old Samoyed pup, Tonka, I really don't have much time to dwell on the "loss," but as you said life goes on and I've got another life to take care of.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, it's been a tough 3 days. Little things bring back tears and memories. This morning was hard as I composed thank you notes to his vets who cared for him and ordered a thank you gift basket of cookies to be delivered to the reception staff as a small thank you for all the kindness and compassion they extended to us these past few months. I just got the mail and got the sweetest card and photo from Melissa (mylissyk). Through the tears I smiled. 

Tomorrow I will be delivering Barkley's unused medications to the veterinary hospital pet orphanage so they can be used. I hope we will be able to bring Barkley back home with us (his ashes). That will also be tough but I want him here with us. 

Karen, I know exactly what you are experiencing with the walking. Barkley loved to walk and we really miss him walking with us, even when he slowed down in the end and just poked along.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry. That is such a beautiful write up of your dear friend Barkley. He was even more of a fighter than I realized. I didn't know his history. You and yours gave him an great life.


----------



## maggie1951

Anne i am so sorry for the loss of Barkley words fail me tear are streaming down my face but as you say he is pain free and playing with the other goldens at the bridge my Sadie and Meg will welcome him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubby and I spent the afternoon catching up on errands we were not able to do during the last couple of weeks because we needed to be at the vet or home. When I walked back inside I saw the message light on our phone I knew it was our veterinary clinic. It was and she informed me Barkley's remains were back. We have storms approaching and my first thought was oh no, I cannot let Barkley stay another moment at the vet clinic where he was so afraid and especially with these storms, so I grabbed all the thank you letters and unused medications and raced to the clinic to pick him up. It was horrible but the staff was so kind. They engraved his box for us and said his paw print mold would be available soon. 

I did have one moment with a smile through my tears. I have a dedicated ipod in my car that just shuffles about 8 gigs of my favorite songs. One I included was my first golden Beau's favorite song to bark along with: "My Woman From Tokyo" by Deep Purple. Beau was a barking maniac whenever he was in the car (excited barks) but whenever he heard that song he would bark to the tune. We decided that was Beau's Song. When I got in the car and started up this song started playing. We live less than a mile from the clinic so I got to hear that song going there and coming back with Barkley. I took that as a sign from my Beau that all was well up in Doggie Heaven and I shouldn't worry about Barkley because Beau was showing him around. 

Barkley is in my study with me for the forseeable future. He always enjoyed being upstairs so it is a perfect place for now. When the time is right we'll place him downstairs next to his older brother Beau. I'm glad I've got him with me here tonight.

As I was bringing Barkley upstairs Toby could not get enough sniffs in. I'm not sure if he was smelling the vet clinic or actually smelling Barkley, but he followed me all the way upstairs sniffing the box.


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

I was reliving Ken picking up Snobears's ashes with your story.
Yes, I am sure that Beau is showing Barkley around and they are together playing. Sure Snobear, Gizmo, Munchkin and Mimi have greeted them!

WE HAVE Gizmo, Munchkin, and Snobear's ashes on a beautiful glass shelf in our Family Room, as Ken, Smooch, Tonka, and I spend so much time there.
I put their pictures in front of their ashes. If you look at picture below at the two small black boxes with flowers on them and little angels sitting on top of them-those are Gizmo and Munchkins ashes and we have added Snobear's box there as well.

Sounds like your office is the PERFECT place for Barkley!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne..... I'm so glad your boy is home with you now. What a comfort. Hugs to you and John.


----------



## msdogs1976

My sincere condolences. It's tough losing a good friend.


----------



## goldensmum

I've always breathed a huge sigh of relief (and cried buckets) when my girls and boy came home for the final time - I knew then that they would always be beside me.

Good to hear that Barley is home now


----------



## maggie1951

Anne so glad Barkley is home again with you i have always been relieved when i have been able to pick the ashes up and have them home with me for good.


----------



## Our3dogs

We are so sorry to hear about Barkley. We have folded our hands and doggie paws and have said a prayer for him as he goes to be with all our other beloved fur-kids that have gone before.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry. I know your heart is breaking. I LOVE that picture of him with his sugar face sitting on the steps. Pictures like this are a treasure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Balls From Barkley, Continued*

Dear Barkley,
It’s been almost a month since you left us to meet Beau at the Bridge. We miss you so much and wish we were still all together. We know you are enjoying time with Beau and we are happy you know are healthy and out of pain with no allergies, orthopedic problems, or cancer. You are always in our thoughts and we are now at a place of smiling at your photos all over the house and laughing at the funny memories you gave us. Thank you for giving us so many happy times, even when you were mischievous! We still have our moments when we are so sad we cry, but we know you want us to remember you with joy, not tears, so we are trying our best to do just that. 
Thank you so much for throwing the balls from Heaven to Toby. He is thrilled when he finds them. Thank you for sending him a blue one today on his walk. I know you did this because you knew a little further down the street there was fresh road kill, a baby robin. Toby looked at that baby and walked on, with his ball in his mouth. You knew under other circumstances Toby would lunge at the robin, but balls are much more important to him. You saved me the hassle of getting the road kill out of Toby’s steel trap mouth. I hope you continue to send Toby balls from time to time, because we always look up, think of you and say thanks Barkley! 
One of your friends is about to arrive at the Bridge soon so you will have a new playmate. She has that horrible hemangiosarcoma that you fought so hard against. I know you will welcome her and show her around and teach her ways to send signs from Heaven to her family. 
Your 13th birthday is next Monday, May 31, Memorial Day. I wish we could celebrate it with you, but we know your friends at the Bridge will do something special for you. We will think of you as we take our walks, look at your photos and smile. Play hard dear sweet boy, and don’t forget to toss a tennis ball to Toby every now and then.
Love Always,
Your Mom


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

I lost my Caesar a couple months ago. The pain never really seems to go away. I know he is at the Bridge playing with all the others waiting. I look forward to seeing him again just as I am sure you are waiting to see Barkley and Beau. Thoughts and prayers go out to you...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne... big hugs to you and John. A month.... in so many ways it seems like just yesterday, but then again the pain of missing him can be so heavy it seems like much longer. Know that our family looks at his picture and thinks of him daily. Our faith tells us he is whole and strong and well and waiting for you. His connection to you will always be very very real, and tangible. How beautiful that he continues to send his brother signs.


----------



## esSJay

I don't know how I missed this thread for so many weeks! I'm so sorry, to hear about Barkley. He was a brave and beautiful boy who fought a long, courageous fight!

Run free at the bridge!


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

*Anne: * I know how tough these anniversaries can be. I am so glad Barkley is with you now. It's been two months since we lost our Snobear.

*I noticed what you have in the picture by your name-Pray for Sierra and Rusty!
How sweet you are!!!!*


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 13th birthday today sweet Barkley! I wish we could celebrate together but we know your new friends at the Bridge will make sure you have a wonderful day. We love you sweet boy and you are always in our hearts,
Your Mom


----------



## Bob Dylan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARKLEY,_ I know all your friends at the bridge will make it very special!!!_


----------



## Hudson

Have fun with all our beloved friends at the bridge Barkley.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Barkley. Your tribute to him is beautiful.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Birthday Barkley! You are missed by many.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy Birthday Barkley. And happy birthday Anne. I'm sorry you and B aren't celebrating together, but how special that you share your special day. Best best wishes my friend.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Barkley isn't here to celebrate with you. He sure was a pretty curly boy and I'm sure he was wonderful to know.

It is so hard to lose them, but you gave him many wonderful years and a ton of love (which he returned). I'm sure he has his own convertible to ride around in now.

I hope toby finds some more treasures sent by his big brother in all the days to come.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry Barkley cannot spend his 13th birthday with you in body, but I know he is with you in spirit. I hope Toby finds something special today. Happy 13th birthday you curly boy.


----------



## goldensmum

Belated Happy Birthday Barklay - hope you had a great party with your friends


----------



## Dallas Gold

Dear sweet Barkley Boo and Beau(ster):

Today is the 6th anniversary of the day Beau left us for life on the other side of the Bridge, a life free of pain and cancer. Both of you precious boys have been ever present in my thoughts today. Beau, not a day goes by that I don't gaze at your sweet loving face in photos displayed in our house and smile at the beautiful memories you left us. We miss you so much but we know you are charming everyone in doggie Heaven in your special way. Barkley, I clearly remember how sad and dejected you were when you saw us grieving over Beau's loss. Today we grieve your loss as well. We miss your sweet smile and your loud thumping tail. Toby doesn't wag his tail like you did, and we miss it so much. Beau and you are best buddies again and that gives me comfort knowing both of you are with each other and both of you are looking down on Toby. Toby misses you Barkley. He is beginning to do little things that remind me of both of you and I know you two must have something to do with it. Sometimes when I see him sitting regally in the kitchen I think of you Beau. When he goes underneath my desk to rest I think of you Barkley. He's even started to lounge more upside down like you Barkley, though he doesn't make the funny faces you did for us when you slept. Please continue to look out for him in the coming years and please continue to toss him a ball from time to time. He is always thrilled to find them. Please continue to send me glimpses of the beautiful pair of yellow butterflies. I always think of you two when I see them. 

With much love,

Your Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne, I'm thinking of your bridge boys today too. Hugs friend.


----------



## sharlin

It has only been the blink of an eye to them since they arrived at The Bridge. They await the reunion with you in perfect health and harmony and will continue to send you little rememberances. Rest assured ~ the reunion is guaranteed.


----------



## Hudson

Thinking of you, a loving note to your beloved golden so touching,there is nothing more special than our goldens!


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

Thinking of you and your bridge boys and of my Snobear that went to the Rainbow Bridge in March. Smooch has taken on some of Snobear's traits, too!!


----------



## 3 goldens

Okay, I am just now seeing this and sit with tears at your story of this grad dog. He went thru a lot in his life, but thank goodness he got to spend that much time with you getting the love and attention he so richly deserved. What a handsome fellow he was.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Six Months Ago Today................*

Dearest Angel Barkley,

Today is the 6-month anniversary of your physically leaving us for the Rainbow Bridge. Helping you cross over to the Bridge was one of the most emotionally painful decisions we ever faced, because we wanted to be with you forever, yet we knew you were suffering too much to stay with us physically. You are now whole and free of your allergies, hip dysplasia and Hemangiosarcoma. We miss you terribly, but we know you are in a better place and you are waiting for us to be together again some day.​ 
You are always ever present in our hearts and not a day passes without us thinking about you. ​ 
You were my best walking buddy when you were here with us, and I still feel your presence, in spiritual form, by my side each morning when I walk. ​ 
By now you have reconnected with Beau and you both are working from above to help Toby deal with the emotional grief of losing you. He was very depressed after you left and lost his way for a while. Thank you for sending him balls from Heaven and cheering up his entire day when he finds them on his walks. I do have one tiny request though: would you try to toss only clean balls down? ​ 
Your Dad and I are always amused when Beau and you channel some of your unique talents and behaviors into Toby. Imagine our surprise when we discovered Toby can open doors just like you! ​ 
Have you met Selka yet? If so I bet you both are having fun flopping down on the ground and rolling around. We had a dust storm here earlier this week and I thought that surely it was dust churned up from you two having too much fun hitting the ground at high velocity! ​ 
Your friend Dusty is now there with you and I hope you both are swimming and having fun together. ​ 
Have you caused mischief with Tucker and Copper yet? Try not to get in too much trouble. I imagine you three could wreak major havoc! ​ 
Please give our thanks to Meggie when you see her. She wore your name on her t-shirt shoulder during her Cancer Walk with her Mom. ​ 
I hope you joined the Doggie Angel choir at the Bridge. Surely you are enjoying singing the Howl-elujah Chorus. I will certainly miss your howling to the Christmas carols this year. The Holidays just will not be the same without your delight at just unwrapping the presents. ​ 
Thank you for sending me reminders of you just when I need them the most. The happy memories really do help me even though I will always miss you so much. ​ 
All my love forever until we are together again across the Bridge,​ 
Your Mom ​


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hugs Anne. You've captured your boy and his heavenly delight to a "T" ("B!"). Thinking of you and yours today.


----------



## Debles

That was beautiful Anne. I am sure Barkley and Selka have met and roll in the grass together. I know as well how hard it is to miss them even though we know they are pain free in Heaven, waiting for us.


----------



## goldensrbest

That was so sweet, if they have balls there, spencer will be playing with them, he more than loved balls, lived to play. By the way, i have been wanting to tell debles about what happened last week, it involes balls, a sign from spencer.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you today. I know how hard each day is. I am glad all you happy memories are giving you comfort. Barkley was a very loved pup. Give Toby a big hug from us.


----------



## Hudson

Beautiful thoughts and letter to Barkley, thinking of you today as Barkley continues walk with you with silent paws and send small reminders to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

That is a lovely letter that brought tears to my eyes and also a smile.

Barkley sure was a character and oh soooooo cute.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

A beautiful post Anne. Glad you feel his spiritual presence beside you. 

I think Tucker and Copper will start off gentle with Barkley. Some turtle catching at first before getting into the foxes and possums.


----------



## lucysmum

What a beautiful letter to your Barkley.

Have fun at the Bridge with all your friends Barkley.

Keep watching over your Mummy.

kissess to you xxxx


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

What a beautiful letter to Beau & Barkley.
I know Snobear and gang are romping with Beau & Barkley!!


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> A beautiful post Anne. Glad you feel his spiritual presence beside you.
> 
> I think Tucker and Copper will start off gentle with Barkley. Some turtle catching at first before getting into the foxes and possums.


I agree. It will be box turtles first and then those speedy sun turtles that Tucker specialized in.


----------



## BayBeams

Awww....I so loved reading your note. Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us....


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I agree. It will be box turtles first and then those speedy sun turtles that Tucker specialized in.


Turtles beware! The 3 Amigos are after you! 

Thank you all by stopping by this thread today as we commemorated his passing 6 months ago. I can hardly believe 6 months have passed.


----------



## coppers-mom

I was looking for more Barkley photos since I have not seen enough.
I did not see an album on your personal page (whatever that is called).:doh:

Is there somewhere I can go to see more of your curly boy?


----------



## Sam's Mom

Anne, Barkley was such a cute curly guy. What a smile! I loved your letter to him today. I hope my boy Sam has met him at the Bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I was looking for more Barkley photos since I have not seen enough.
> I did not see an album on your personal page (whatever that is called).:doh:
> 
> Is there somewhere I can go to see more of your curly boy?


I'll try to upload some on photo bucket tomorrow.


----------



## goldyjlox

So sorry for your loss, I feel your pain as we are in our going on our 3rd week since the loss of our Kody. They are all up there running together. Big hugs!!!


----------



## Judi

Dallas Gold said:


> With sadness we released Barkley from his suffering and pain this afternoon. Barkley was a rescue we adopted in late February 2004. His previous owner, a physician, brought him to the veterinarian for euthanasia in March 2003, claiming Barkley's allergies and skin infections were making everyone in his family sick. The temporary vet on duty that day asked the owners to release him to her and she would place Barkley in rescue. She nursed Barkley until rescue could take him in. Barkley's foster parents got a dog with no fur and little zest for life. They patiently cared for him, healed his skin issues and brought him out of his depression. We were fortunate to add him to our family, which included 13 year old Beau, also a curly golden. Barkley and Beau had five wonderful months together before hemangiosarcoma claimed Beau's life. Barkley mourned the loss with us but I suspect he also enjoyed being the sole beneficiary of our attention. That came to a sudden halt with the adoption of little 6 month old bundle of energy Toby from the same rescue group. Toby was a crazy wild puppy and Barkley patiently endured Toby's antics, including frequent humping, ear biting and in his face barking. In December 2004 Barkley became seriously ill and we were told by his veterinary team we might lose him. He rallied only to become seriously ill on the same date one year later. This time, through tenacious work by one of the younger veterinarians Barkley was diagnosed with Leptospirosis. Because we caught it early he avoided permanent kidney and liver damage. He also suffered from bouts of spondylitis, orthopedic pain and allergic issues over the years. Through it all he was a fighter and a trooper and enjoyed his life.
> 
> When we adopted him he had obviously never walked on a leash for recreation and enjoyment. This soon became a favorite pastime and he would remind us when it was time for his walk. He also enjoyed watching birds and squirrels in his back yard. He was an excellent swimmer, swimming like an alligator. He also enjoyed hanging out on the pool deck barking at the dogs in the pool. At public doggie splash days he positioned himself by the lifeguard station to assist the human guards, barking at other dogs something we will never understand. On one occasion he noticed a small dog struggling in the water, jumped in and assisted the dog to the side of the pool.
> 
> He was free with tail wags and kisses. He was a Daddy's boy through and through, though he loved me too.
> 
> Barkley collapsed on his morning walk in early January. We got him into the vet within an hour and he was quickly examined with a tentative diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma, due to a massive growth on his spleen. He underwent a splenectomy and recovered like a true champion. We decided to try at least one round of intravenous chemotherapy to see if he could handle it and he sailed through it. He underwent 5 rounds of chemo with barely a blip on his radar. He ate with vigor, insisted on daily walks, though he walked a little slower, and did not skip a beat. When spring began he suffered from a major allergy attack, losing a lot of his fur in the process. No doubt his compromised immune system contributed to the severity of the attack. About 3 weeks ago he started suffering nosebleeds. His vets did a nasal radiograph and suspected it was either an allergy issue due to the extremely high pollens or a metastasis of the hemangiosarcoma. Unfortunately the bleeds continued to worsen and his hemocrit counts went down. One week ago his wagging tail went limp. We thought he might have limp tail syndrome but could not figure out how he injured it. When it didn't improve after a few days and his nosebleeds worsened I took him in to the veterinary clinic for another exam. His vet did tests, took x-rays and told me Barkley had a complete tear of his cruciate ligament. We have no idea how this could happen. Surgery was not an option due to his immune issues and cancer. The best we could do was rest him. Things did not improve and quickly went downhill. Yesterday we rushed him to the vet again and this time they could not stop the bleeding. We took him home last night and spent private time with him. By this morning the fight was out of his eyes, he barely ate, was very lethargic and we knew it was time to release him. Despite this he had a few moments of activity and gave us his special kisses. He also ate some of his favorite salmon treats and licked a few bites of peanut butter from a Kong.
> 
> Barkley lived exactly 12 years 11 months. He entered heaven 3 years to the day his paternal grandmother left us. She loved him but could not be around him for long due to a severe dander allergy. I know she greeted him and is giving him belly rubs and kisses right now. His big brother Beau must be happy to be reunited with his curly twin and soul mate.
> 
> Barkley, thank you for giving us joy and comfort each and every day of your life with us. Thank you for being such a wonderful walking companion and loyal partner in mischief with Toby. We will miss your sing song howling barks and your loud tail thumps whenever you saw us. We will miss your happy dances and bringing us our socks in the morning so we could get ready for our walks. We will miss your curly fur and your sparkling personality. While we are heartbroken you are no longer with us, we take comfort in knowing you no longer must deal with cancer, nosebleeds, orthopedic pain and severe allergies. Run free our sweet Barkley Boo, you were a VERY GOOD BOY!


I am so sorry for your loss. That "temporary" Vet sounded like a very good person.


----------



## Belle's Mom

It is hard to believe it has been 6 months since Barkley went to the bridge. I am so sorry for your loss and I am glad he continues to give you signs and make you smile....he may be giving the dirty tennis balls instead of the clean ones just to have some fun with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> It is hard to believe it has been 6 months since Barkley went to the bridge. I am so sorry for your loss and I am glad he continues to give you signs and make you smile....he may be giving the dirty tennis balls instead of the clean ones just to have some fun with you.


I too think he is having some fun with me because I've become such a fanatic with what goes into Toby's mouth these days. It seems when I worry the most he finds the absolute dirtiest ones. Those dirty tennis balls beat dried up flattened road kill though.:uhoh::yuck:


----------

